# Pepcid in RX Strength



## Guest (Dec 1, 2001)

My Gastroenterologist prescribed Pepcid 40 mg. per day in addition to Levbid and Citrucel and a low fat diet. I know what the Levbid and Citrucel are for, but why Pepcid? I don't have heartburn or acid indigestion. Also, do I really need to keep taking these meds even when I feel fine now?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Pepcid is used to partially block the production of stomach acid in the stomach cells by inhibiting histamine which stimulates the secretion of stomach acid.These may have been given to you to use on an as needed basis. Check with the doctor.I am with you though the more you take sometimes the worse you may feel fro the side effect of the meds. Even OTC meds have side effects.Linda


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2001)

Well, I called my doctor and he said I could stop taking the Pepcid, but not the Levbid or Citrucel. I think it may have been a misunderstanding, because he wrote on my list of symptoms from my first visit heartburn and nausea, which I never had. Just bloating and cramping. But I think sometimes doctors are so busy, they just give you everything that might help, kind of a shotgun approach, and I was in so much pain that I just took what he said without questioning. I don't have too many side effects from these meds, other than dry mouth from the Levbid, but I just don't want to be taking drugs unnecessarily. Thanks for your reply.


----------

